# My label



## chatterbox (Aug 28, 2008)

I would like any suggestions on my label! My husband and I are from NC and visit the lighthouse in the backgrd every weekend. It’s an important place to us. I took this picture and then used Photoshop to turn it into a drawing. I think it still has too much "white space". We are making our first batch of wine this evening and we are super excited about this new hobby!










<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome Chatterbox....Nice to have you here.

What is your first wine going to be????

On your label...great start using your own photo... 
Would the bottle size be 720 mil??? See that figure [I think] in the bottom left corner.


----------



## chatterbox (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks! We wanted something original, that’s ours, but yet simple. I thought the standard size was 750 mL. Is that not right? <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

I have a friend that is a graphic design artist and she is going to look at it next week to see what she can come up with. 

It’s going to be TROPICAL FRUIT RIESLING. We are just starting with a kit. We have bought a few books and would like to venture on our without using the kit. But decided for the first try we use the kit to see how everything works.


----------



## chatterbox (Aug 28, 2008)

haha it says 720! My bad! 


what is the normal size label 5x3.5" ???


----------



## Waldo (Aug 28, 2008)

If there is one thing you will learn on here chatterbox it's that "Nothing is normal"




Welcome to the forum


If you posted the original picture perhaps we could give you some ideas too*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome chatterbox. I like the label a lot and must say well done, especially for a 1st 1!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 28, 2008)

So how is the kit mixing up Chatter? First Welcome, and please feel welcome here! You might want to change the 12.0 ACL to 12% ABV, but then it doesn't really matter since these labels are for your own usage. 


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## chatterbox (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you for the welcomes!


Yeah its my first label and I don't really exp with these photoshop programs...


here is the org pic...







and here is another I was thinking about using...we are beached, its called being to lazy to move the boat.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 28, 2008)

The tide will come back in, enjoy some more wine 

Nice label


----------



## Waldo (Aug 29, 2008)

Just an idea on something a little different chatterbox


----------



## chatterbox (Aug 29, 2008)

WOW that’s an awesome idea! Thanks for the help!!! From what I'm noticing winemaking is the only part to this process  <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

We made our first batch last night at 8:50 PM EST.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 29, 2008)

The people around here are so creative with their labels...and share their ideas freely.

I am sure you'll enjoy being around this very diverse and sharing group.


----------



## chatterbox (Aug 29, 2008)

Out of everything I made, I think the husband loved this one the best. He loves that Shamrock boat


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome chatterbox.


I like the one with the boat the most. Do you have any pictures of just the lighthouse taken from out in the water? It looks like a pretty shoreline. That would look nice on the label too.


Ramona


----------



## chatterbox (Sep 10, 2008)

Here are two other 
















We are moving along with the first batch of wine. We have a few more steps before we get to the fun part...TASTING DAY! We are on Day 13 of our 28 day batch. We are already planning are second batch


----------



## Wade E (Sep 10, 2008)

Very nice but now you have to fix it though! Riesling


----------



## chatterbox (Sep 10, 2008)

Opps! Thats what happens when you work to fast


----------



## Waldo (Sep 10, 2008)

Or sample too much of the wine you are making the label for


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 10, 2008)

Chatterbox, I like the effect on the label!!! Great job.....Ramona


----------



## Scott (Sep 10, 2008)

Very nice labels Chatterbox, kinda puts mine to shame, have you heard of Avery 5160? a nice 1"x2 5/8" multi use label. 
I like the lighthouse one not many of them here.


----------



## Grumpy (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome Chatterbox! Im new here to but your taking the right steps everyone on here is friendly and share a world of knowledge.The labels are nice when they actually represent something special to you.As far as mine go if i didnt have a16 year old kid i would have to use a piece of tape im not computer literate.


----------



## chatterbox (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the great feedback  I used the watercolor effect in photoshop. I'm currently taking a photoshop class at ECU (east carolina university...the ones who beat VA Tech and West VA in football this season) (sorry I had to brag a bit).It seems to be paying off! 


I have heard of a 5160. I think I use those for mailing labels? I think. I'm going to use a Avery 5164 which is a shipping label 3 1/2" x 4". I had some left over from another project and thought they were a good size. 


A piece of tape! haha. You sound like my father, although you are on a forum he can't even figure out how to reply to an email. My 7 year-old has to help him




.*Edited by: chatterbox *


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 11, 2008)

Chatterbox, I like the top picture with the bwg small in the lower right corner the best.
Labels are the other half of this hobby. And just as much fun. Looks like you are off to a great start!!! Welcome!!


----------



## Scott (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes the 5160 is a mailing label, my attempt at humor. Except I will probably use some anyway, trying to upgrade from the tape. Maybe get a fancy printer like Wade and get serious.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 12, 2008)

Its noting fancy. Laser are the way to go when making labels but too hard o my wallet with a mortgage and 2 kids and 1/4 of heating oil that needs to be filled for the upcoming months most likely about 3-4 times!


----------



## Scott (Sep 12, 2008)

I hear ya on the heating, our propane booked this year @ $2.12/gal 1,000 gal contract. only helping matter is no kids, just my wine habit. Burn more wood in the fireplace. 





Digressing from the label thread sorry Chatt I ramble some times.


----------

